# Carmen Geiss=)



## coolfrie (5 Mai 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,


warum gibts hier eigentlich so wenig von der Carmen Geiss?=))

Hat da vielliecht noch jemand was?


LG Coolfrie


----------



## Vespasian (5 Mai 2013)

Hier mal die Carmen im Doppelpack...


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Mai 2013)

da musst ich glatt mal googlen wer das überhaupt ist  ,,

Ich denk mal ausser wenn da mal jemand Caps postet wirds da so gut wie nichts von Ihr geben , zumindest nicht in HQ !


----------



## coolfrie (5 Mai 2013)

So nen Caps wären ja auch schon was!=)

Da gabs ja in der Sendung schon das eine oder andere nette=)


----------



## comatron (6 Mai 2013)

Aber nur in der Retro-Abteilung !


----------



## hofe (12 Mai 2013)

Wirklich schade das es so wenig von ihr gibt


----------



## Cypha (12 Mai 2013)

hofe schrieb:


> Wirklich schade das es so wenig von ihr gibt



Irgendwie, frag mich aber nicht warum, würde ich sie auch mal gerne mit weniger Kleidung sehen. Dabei dürfte sie nicht unerheblich operiert sein....seis drum irgendwie interessierts mich .

Hat niemand was, was in die richtung Oops / c-through oder ähnliches geht ? Ein hübsches Dekolleté hat sie ja öfter mal vorzuweisen  ?


----------



## Lumo (27 Mai 2013)

In der Folge:millionärsgattin wird schlagerstar wirft Robert Carmin in den Pool.



Da soll viel zu sehen sein! Wenn da jemand was hätte


----------



## Fuchs2010 (27 Mai 2013)

Ein Beitrag wäre Körperverletzung!


----------



## coolfrie (28 Mai 2013)

@Fuchs2010

Jedem das seine oder?


----------



## Lumo (31 Mai 2013)

Lumo schrieb:


> In der Folge:millionärsgattin wird schlagerstar wirft Robert Carmin in den Pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Da soll viel zu sehen sein! Wenn da jemand was hätte


Hat da keiner was ;(?


----------



## Lumo (2 Juni 2013)

? Wirklich keiner????


----------



## Lumo (9 Juni 2013)

Up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lumo (13 Juni 2013)

Up


----------



## Lumo (15 Juni 2013)

Mensch! Up!!!


----------



## Sachse (15 Juni 2013)

so, das langt mir jetzt, wie oft willste den noch hoch pushen? Von der gibts nicht, hat Gollum oben schon mal festgestellt und wenn wir das sagen, dann heißt das was.

Noch einmal push und der Thread ist nicht nur closed


----------



## Lumo (17 Juni 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> so, das langt mir jetzt, wie oft willste den noch hoch pushen? Von der gibts nicht, hat Gollum oben schon mal festgestellt und wenn wir das sagen, dann heißt das was.
> 
> Noch einmal push und der Thread ist nicht nur closed



doch, die folge gibt es.


----------



## blueeyes1973 (18 Juni 2013)

who the ... is Carmen Geiss???


----------



## Akrueger100 (20 Juni 2013)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> who the ... is Carmen Geiss???



Das ist die RTL2 Expertin die das alter der Akropolis Anzweifelt!


----------



## coolfrie (7 Jan. 2014)

Hat jemand was von der heute ausgestrahlten Sendung? Vom 06.01.14


----------



## weazel32 (7 Jan. 2014)

Lumo schrieb:


> In der Folge:millionärsgattin wird schlagerstar wirft Robert Carmin in den Pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Da soll viel zu sehen sein! Wenn da jemand was hätte






.diese person gehört nicht ins forum...
carmen geiss ein alptraum:angry:


----------



## coolfrie (8 Jan. 2014)

Jedem das seine oder?

Ich finde auch Kader Loth extrem hässlich manche mögen sie denoch und das ist auch okay.


----------



## Lumo (4 Apr. 2014)

Carmen Geiss See Through - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------



## Hakuo (25 Okt. 2014)

also ich muss ja auch sagen, man sieht es ihr zwar an, interesse mehr von ihr zu
sehen besteht bei mir denoch auch. ganz so uninteressant ist die dame nicht


----------



## Hawksland (26 Okt. 2014)

Hat denn keiner die Bilder vom InTouch Award vom 23.10.14????
Sie ist ja immerhin Preisträgerin in der Kategorie „TV-Persönlichkeit des Jahres“.


----------



## x-man65 (12 Juli 2016)

sah früher mall besser aus.


----------

